# Help me choose a dirt jumper



## Ruturaj Hagawane (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been thinking about getting a dirt jumper. I am not sure which bike to get, my options without any wait are

1. Specialized p3 is available at 2 hours drive but in WA, so have to pay tax (around 10%), costs 1900 but has a Pike dj fork

P.3 | Specialized.com

2. Polygon Trid is 1200, I can order in Oregon so no sales tax, but I am not sure about x fusion fork

2021 Polygon Trid Dirt Jump Mountain Bike | Bikes Online (USA)

3. verde vertex is 1399 + 65 shipping, no tax, components looks pretty good, has circus expert fork as well.

Vertex DJ


----------



## CrazyIvan (Aug 4, 2015)

Between the 3 the P3 is the best andthe price reflects that. 
the verde is spec'ed very well for the price and the Circus expert is a very good fork. not sure how strong the wheelset is since they aren't listed.
I'd spring for the p3.


----------



## CrazyIvan (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Ruturaj Hagawane (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks.

That fox 36 is dope. I wish it came with it stock.


----------

